# Bostich t5 stapler rant



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been to a lot of hardware stores and discovered that you can no longer buy staples for the old T5 stapler. They now call them T50 and the staples do not fit my old T5, i have a T50 already but my old favorite is now a useless bit of tin and springs. I even looked on Amazon and Bostich's site and they all just go to the T50. Guess i will have to watch auctions and such for ammo for the old T5.


----------



## John Conroy (Jul 15, 2021)

Bostitch STCR2619 type staples, also known as Bostitch T5 staples. 7/16 Crown, 24 Gauge. Galvanized and stainless steel staples. Divergent staples with leg length 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2-inch.

https://www.stapleheadquarters.com/Bostitch_STCR2619


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks for that info, i will be ordering some.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 15, 2021)

Lol, I lost my shit the other night because Home Depot changed the handles on the orange two gallon pails they sell. I water a couple hundred trees by hand and my pails degraded in the sunshine. Bought new pails and they are just different enough that it feels wrong

Let it out [mention]6.5 Fan [/mention] , let it out. I support you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 16, 2021)

Lol kevin, you have no idea how cranky i can get. A buddy also named kevin calls me an old curmudgeon.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 16, 2021)

Hold the phone, i just read that you water a couple hundred trees by hand!!!!! There is a wonderful new device to help with that, it's called a garden hose.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 16, 2021)

Sounds like a reason to build a trailer and water tank.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 16, 2021)

There are tanks, hoses, pumps, trailer and totes involved,  It's an operation.   But short of running 1800ft-long-runs of irrigation lines  ($$$$) quad+trailer+buckets is the preferred method for me.

Now, truck, trailer, tank configured to 'drive-by-and-spray' is the 'easiest' way, but the carpet-bomb approach wastes water (15:1) and leads to the next problem:   weeds.   By selectively watering the 'tree', you avoid feeding the weed.

Besides, I push a desk for a living, my mind is mush by 5pm.  The physical labor is a gift.  I can water trees and then head off to the shop to count my T5 staples.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 16, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> I can water trees and then head off to the shop to count my T5 staples.



So... how many T5 staples DO you have


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 17, 2021)

Stapleheadquarters.com   what a world we live in.
Stapler of the Week: Stapler of the Week Archive- Swingline 101   Here is a self proclaimed stapler enthusiast.
Here is a pic of my dad's old swingline 101 I inherited I really like it because of its small size.   He has been gone for 20 years and I have used it lots and finally am depleting his supply of staples so will have to get some more I think they might be t5's as well.


----------

